# 4 Boyfriends - Not what you think



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

4 Boyfriends:

THIS TURNED OUT TO BE SO DIFFERENT FROM WHAT I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO BE.. 
 
Once upon a time there was a girl who had four boyfriends.

She loved the fourth boyfriend the most and adorned him with rich robes and treated him to the finest of delicacies. She gave him nothing but the best.

She also loved the third boyfriend very much and was always showing him off to neighboring kingdoms.. However, she feared that one day he would leave her for another.

She also loved her second boyfriend. He was her confidant and was always kind, considerate and patient with her. Whenever this girl faced a problem, she could confide in him, and he would help her get through the difficult times..

The girl's first boyfriend was a very loyal partner and had made great contributions in maintaining her wealth and kingdom. However, she did not love the first boyfriend. Although he loved her deeply, she hardly took notice of him!  
 
One day, the girl fell ill and she knew her time was short. She thought of her luxurious life and wondered, 'I now have four boyfriends with me, but when I die, I'll be all alone...'

Thus, she asked the fourth boyfriend, 'I loved you the most, endowed you with the finest clothing and showered great care over you. Now that I'm dying, will you follow me and keep me company?'

'No way!', replied the fourth boyfriend, and he walked away without another word.  
His answer cut like a sharp knife right into her heart..

The sad girl then asked the third boyfriend, 'I loved you all my life. Now that I'm dying, will you follow me and keep me company?'  
 
'No!', replied the third boyfriend. 'Life is too good! When you die, I'm going to marry someone else!'
Her heart sank and turned cold.

She then asked the second boyfriend, 'I have always turned to you for help and you've always been there for me. When I die, will you follow me and keep me company?'

'I'm sorry, I can't help you out this time!', replied the second boyfriend.. 'At the very most, I can only walk with you to your grave.'  
His answer struck her like a bolt of lightning, and the girl was devastated.  


Then a voice called out: 'I'll go with you. I'll follow you no matter where you go.' The girl looked up, and there was her first boyfriend. He was very skinny as he had suffered from malnutrition and neglect.

Greatly grieved, the girl said, 'I should have taken much better care of you when I had the chance!'

In truth, you have four boyfriends in your lives:

Your fourth boyfriend is your body. No matter how much time and effort you lavish in making it look good, it will leave you when you die.

Your third boyfriend is your status, wealth and possessions. When you die, it will all go to others.

Your second boyfriend is your family and friends.. No matter how much they have been there for you, the furthest they can stay by you is up to the grave.

And your first boyfriend is your spirit. Often neglected in pursuit of wealth, power and pleasures of the world.

However, your spirit is the only thing that will follow you where ever you go.  
Cultivate, strengthen and cherish it now, for it is the only part of you that will follow you to the throne of God and continue with you throughout Eternity.

Thought for the day:

Remember, when the world pushes you to your knees, you're in the perfect position to pray...

Pass this on to someone you care about - I just did..

Being happy doesn't mean everything's perfect. It means you've decided to see beyond the imperfections.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Amen .RT you have a great spirit .


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great post, Amen brother.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Humbling


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Great Post 2X.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing RT


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Something that should be on every persons mind everyday........

Thanks RT


----------



## kennyboy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Food for the Soul*

Amen bro.

:doowapsta


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

And Amen


----------

